# Twas the Night of Halloween - The Movie



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just for fun, I've put together a little slideshow with narration of Wildcat's poem for his Jack-O-Lantern.

Here is his original thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15482

And here is my "artistic" interpretation:jol::






My thanks to Wildcat for the inspiration


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweet........ Roxy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That was GREAT!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Good job. Love the art work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

ha, that was very cool roxy, good job.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

OK I tried 3 times to correct my toothy smile and it keeps making one these dumb things: :d WTH??

Very nice Roxy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy isn't just the Post Ho Queen, she's also the Queen of "Microsoft Paint".


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

no wonder why all of us home/professional haunters get soooooo many prayers/prayers request each year....

..because they truly believe we worship the devil himself, and this "rendition" doesn't make us look any better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am aware that there are folks who have that mistaken belief. However, in case anyone has any doubts about me, I enjoy Halloween, I do not worship the devil, I go to church every Sunday, and I have sung in church choirs for decades. I'm guessing that Wildcat does not worship the devil either. A few people had expressed some concerns already in his original thread about the use of Lucifer for the reasons you stated, and he mentioned doing a rewrite in response to those concerns.

I took the poem as is and had a blast illustrating it in a humorous way. If anyone feels they need to pray for me because of it, they are free to do so. I never turn down a prayer that comes from a caring heart.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll pray for both of us. I don't know about you Roxy but sometime I could use the help. lol.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I liked it. Reminds me of home. LOL

You have a very nice voice for this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> I'll pray for both of us. I don't know about you Roxy but sometime I could use the help. lol.


And I'll light a candle for you



DeathTouch said:


> I liked it. Reminds me of home. LOL
> 
> You have a very nice voice for this.


Thanks, DT! I've had positive comments on my speaking voice literally since I was a child. Maybe some day I'll be "discovered" and be able to put it to lucrative use In the meantime, I enjoy the practice of doing narrations like this just for fun.


----------

